# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Verhaal kwijt, misschien tips?

## CaviaNL

Hoi Allemaal,
Ik (22) wil graag even mijn verhaal kwijt omdat ik soms niet meer weet wat ik moet doen..

Een aantal jaar geleden was mijn vriend depressief i.v.m. problemen met zijn vader die net gescheiden was. Er is toen veel gebeurd maar om dat kort te houden, hij twijfelde toen of hij door wou gaan met onze relatie. Ik was hier zo kapot van dat ik aangepast had aan hem zodat hij gelukkig was. Hierin ben ik toen eigenlijk blijven hangen. Oktober 2009 zijn we samen een appartement gaan huren. Ik had duidelijk aangegeven dat ik hier nog niet aantoe was. ik wou eerst mijn diploma halen. hij was er wel erg aan toe om het huis uit te gaan dus hebben we het appartement genomen en zou ik er alleen in het weekend zijn.

Begin november ben ik begonnen met afstuderen. half november heb ik te horen gekregen dat mijn ouders gingen scheiden. Hier was ik echt helemaal kapot van. Ik was erg boos op mijn vader. Probeerde wel met mijn vriend over te praten maar die nam het ook op voor mijn ouders (die kent hij ook goed) en wou niet dat hetzelfde gebeurde als tussen hem en zijn vader (geen contact).

In die periode ben ik mijzelf heel erg gaan afzonderen, ik ben mij gaan storten op afstudeeropdracht en vooral op sporten. Bij het sporten heb ik iemand leren kennen waar het goed mee klikte, waar ik ook buiten sport veel contact mee had en goed mee kon praten en een luisterend oor bood. een echte goede vriend. Echter kreeg ik soms het gevoel dat er meer gevoelens waren, maar daar heb ikzelf nooit aan toegegeven. hij is ouder dan mij en is getrouwd en heeft kinderen (in zijn relatie zit het al lan niet goed, leven als broer en zus samen maar wist ik toen niet). ook ikzelf heb een relatie.
Alleen blijkt dus dat hij ook erg gek op mij is geworden en heeft dit aan mij verteld. nu hebben we beide toegegeven aan het gevoel voor elkaar. Ik vind veel dingen bij hem terug die ik in mijn relatie niet had. Maar aan de andere kant twijfel ik heel erg of hij thuis uberhaupt wel weg zou gaan. Hij heeft inmiddels wel een eigen appartement maar woont daar niet volledig.
Ook zegt hij dat zijn vrouw nu moeilijk doet i.v.m. de kinderen, wat in het begin niet was. (omdat het nu toch 'echt' wordt).

maar begin nu soms wel echt te twijfelen of nu wel goed doe. ik voel me echt goed als ik bij hem ben, maar heb geen zin om hem jaren ofzo te delen omdat hij niet hard kan zijn en knopen kan doorhakken en daardoor zijn kinderen minder zou zien. begin soms af te vragen of hij uberhaupt thuis weg zou gaan.
helaas alleen vrienden blijven zit er ook niet meer in. al vaak voorgesteld maar dat wil hij niet meer, hij wil alles of niets. maar ik moet wel begrip hebben voor zijn situatie?
het zou mij erg pijn doen om geen contact meer te hebben (vooral omdat weer keer gelukkig kan zijn, wat al lang niet meer ben. en krijg in een relatie wat ik eerst miste), maar misschien is dat uiteindelijk toch het beste?

ik loop momenteel ook bij een psycholoog (o.a. voor mezelf op te leren komen, scheiding verwerken en emotionele dingen verwerken). die zegt hierover heb het gewoon leuk samen, en als hij het te bont gaat maken dan zet je er een punt achter..

Ben ook bang voor wat de toekomst gaat brengen, wil niet mijn hele leven alleen zijn. vind mijzelf niet echt aantrekkelijk. waar kom je dan nog een echte leuke vent tegen? over paar jaar wil toch graag ook kids, en daarvoor wilje toch ook eerst een tijdje een leuke relatie hebben?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo CaviaNL,

Jammer dat je je zo hebt aangepast in de relatie met je vriend dat je zelf niet meer gelukkig was/bent! Erg vervelend ook dat je ouders gescheiden zijn en dat je weinig begrip kreeg van je vriend.
Ik kan me wel voorstellen dat omdat je niet zo'n goede relatie hebt met je vriend je gevoelens kreeg voor iemand die wel aandacht voor je had en begrip en een luisterend oor.
Als ik het goed begrijp woon je nog samen met je vriend en heb je daarnaast een relatie met een getrouwde man waarvan je wist dat die getrouwd was?
Als het in welke relatie dan ook niet goed gaat is het heel belangrijk met de huidige partner te praten en samen te kijken of en hoe het anders kan zodat beide gelukkig kunnen zijn, als dat niet kan dan is het vaak beter om de relatie te beeindigen, hoe moeilijk dat soms ook is. 
Weten zijn vrouw en jou vriend ervan?
Ik moet zeggen dat ik ooit tijdens uitgaan verliefd werd op een leuke charmante jongeman, ik 'kende' hem al een hele tijd en toen ik met hem gezoend had kwam ik erachter dat hij getrouwd was en een kind had, ik heb toen gelijk al het contact verbroken, want ik wil geen huwelijksbreker zijn en ik voelde mijzelf er echt niet goed onder!
Je zegt ooit kinderen te willen en een leuke relatie, nou met je vriend heb je geen leuke relatie meer voor zover ik begrijp en ondanks de leuke momenten met de getrouwde man ben jij zijn minares en weet ik niet of hij naast de kids die hij al heeft nog meer wil... Misschien is het beter beide relaties te stoppen, voor jezelf te kiezen en erachter te komen wat je echt wil en wie je echt bent...dan kom je vanzelf wel weer iemand tegen die beschikbaar is en lief, leuk en aardig...
In elk geval veel succes en sterkte ermee!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

